# water testers



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i can,t decide whether to stick to liquid or move to strips. i have the liquid and its hard as hell to read what the colors are. has nybody used the strips. which are easier in your opinion. thanks in advance


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i use the strips cuz its easier to use.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I would go with liquid!


----------

